# Nouvel eMac



## kertruc (26 Avril 2004)

J'ai reçu (en fait je suis allé cherché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) le nouvel eMac 1,25.
J'ai la version combo.
Rien à dire, nickel...
Le bruit est normal, pas de différence avec le 800.
L'installation est hyper rapide (à mon avis c'était préinstallé en usine, c'est pas possible, ça n'a pris que 4mn chrono  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est en 10.3.3 livré avec deux DVD d'installation.
Le défaut que j'ai sur le 800 (l'écran qui se déforme un peu sur les côtés quand le volume est à fond) a disparu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, bref, une bonne petite machine...
Je vais l'installer dans ma classe, elle va être utilisée par des élèves de Cm1, peut-être un peu trimbalée dans l'école, je vous dirais comment elle tient le coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas


----------



## Apca (26 Avril 2004)

Salut,


Cool d'avoir fait un sujet avec ce thème là !
Je te souhaite bcp bonheur avec et tien nous au courant sur la résistance,... de celui-ci


----------



## MacEnro (26 Avril 2004)

Bonne acquisition, bravo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'y pense sérieusement pour mes parents, si bien que je me renseigne un peu... même si l'achat n'est pas pour tout de suite.

J'ai une question : est-ce que les haut-parleurs sont bien (pour tout type d'utilisation, jusqu'au matage de DVD) et donc est-ce que des haut-parleurs supplémentaires externes sont indispensables ou non ?  

Merci, et bons cours avec le eMac !!!


----------



## Apca (26 Avril 2004)

Salut a toi,

Perso, je trouve que le emac a un très bon son !!! Mais si tu veut du grand luxe alors faudrai des enceintes. Mais franchement je trouve que c'est pas mal !


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

De tout temps , les enceintes des differents emac , ont été bon alors ca doit continuer ainsiiiii !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2004)

Question très basique puisque je l'ai commandé : le carton, il est encombrant (je veux le ramener par bus) !!!
2 DVD, d'accord, mais il y a aussi des manuels ? Le plastique est toujours le même ?


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

L'emballage , la taille de l'emac tout simplement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Pour le ramener en bus , chapeau


----------



## kertruc (26 Avril 2004)

Le son est bon, mais bon, des enceintes externes ça doit être pas mal mieux...

Le carton pèse 30 kg, bon courage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, oui, il y a de la doc... pas mal pour les débutants


----------



## Sir (26 Avril 2004)

Ca lui fera les bras


----------



## kertruc (27 Avril 2004)

J'ai envoyé un Bench de la bête à Macbidouille...
Il n'y a pas le même OS dessus, que sur les autres machines !!!


----------



## kitetrip (27 Avril 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envoyé un Bench de la bête à Macbidouille...
> Il n'y a pas le même OS dessus, que sur les autres machines !!!








 C'est toi ?


----------



## Sir (27 Avril 2004)

Si il te le dit


----------



## JPTK (27 Avril 2004)

C'est intéressant de comparer le bench de ton emac et celui de mon PM 1 ghz, le résultat final est le même mais c'est juste parce que mon DD est un 7200 et le tiens un 5400 trs/min.
Un emac plus costaud que mon PM, pffff....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Results	122.39	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.0
		System Version		10.3.1
		Physical RAM		1024 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,6
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 1.00 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1000 MHz
			L3 Cache		1024K @ 250 MHz
			Bus Frequency		134 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce4 MX
		Drive Type		Maxtor 6Y080L0
	CPU Test	114.71	
		GCD Recursion	118.75	4.64 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	110.87	373.70 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	113.12	6.14 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	116.44	5.23 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	88.66	
		Computation	63.16	508.86 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	148.65	1.87 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	131.85	
		System	155.92	
			Allocate	584.87	197.19 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	188.93	1083.40 MB/sec
			Copy	81.72	408.58 MB/sec
		Stream	114.22	
			Copy	114.44	500.45 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	117.61	513.12 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	115.88	527.28 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	109.29	480.22 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	136.11	
		Line	109.14	2.78 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	123.42	8.68 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	141.01	3.25 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	138.28	1.50 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	194.26	3.17 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	111.72	
		Spinning Squares	111.72	78.18 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	184.14	
		Elements	184.14	62.65 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	126.85	
		Sequential	139.58	
			Uncached Write	135.42	59.09 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	140.72	57.25 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	151.22	23.82 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	132.37	57.10 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	116.25	
			Uncached Write	136.35	2.06 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	123.08	28.24 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	92.44	0.60 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	122.98	24.10 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## mercutio (27 Avril 2004)

Il me semble que les emacs comme imacs depuis qu'ils sont passé à 1Ghz ont des disques 7200


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

vous faites comment ces bench ?ça m'intéresse...


----------



## JPTK (27 Avril 2004)

C'est ici.


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

cool merci !
ouah c'est psyché le test graphique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, là j'ai 92 mais j'ai des trucs ouverts...


----------



## Gabi (27 Avril 2004)

kernac : le nouvel emac a t'il un DD à 7200 t/mn ? c'est quand même un peu fou que cette info soit introuvable...


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

oui, c'est vrai, ça doit pas être un argument de vente...


----------



## kertruc (27 Avril 2004)

Le 40Go est un 5400  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barracuda 5400.1 
Model Number:ST340015A
Capacity:40 GB
Speed:5400 rpm
Seek time:12.5 ms avg
Interface:Ultra ATA/100


----------



## kertruc (27 Avril 2004)

J'ose espérer qu'il n'en n'est pas de même pour les capacités supérieures...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Avril 2004)

avec eMac 700 ,Xbench me donne çà:
Results	72.70
System Info
Xbench Version		1.0
System Version		10.3.1
Physical RAM		768 MB
Model		PowerMac4,4
Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 700 MHz
Version		7450 (V'ger) v2.1
L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache		256K @ 700 MHz
Bus Frequency		100 MHz
Video Card		GeForce2 MX
Drive Type		ST340810A
CPU Test	69.29
GCD Recursion	75.08	2.93 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	73.45	247.56 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	67.85	3.68 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	62.29	2.80 Mops/sec
Thread Test	56.98
Computation	41.25	332.31 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	92.10	1.16 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	61.24
System	50.69
Allocate	322.27	108.65 Kalloc/sec
Fill	31.38	179.92 MB/sec
Copy	41.31	206.57 MB/sec
Stream	77.33
Copy	76.35	333.89 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	78.07	340.63 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	78.66	357.90 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	76.28	335.20 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	101.65
Line	78.24	1.99 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	125.23	8.81 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	128.61	2.96 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	78.97	858.11 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	125.25	2.04 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	73.15
Spinning Squares	73.15	51.19 frames/sec
User Interface Test	113.00
Elements	113.00	38.45 refresh/sec
Disk Test	64.05
Sequential	63.48
Uncached Write	58.29	25.43 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	61.51	25.03 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	80.45	12.67 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	58.26	25.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	64.63
Uncached Write	64.21	0.97 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	57.31	13.15 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	69.59	0.45 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	68.98	13.52 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Avril 2004)

sur le site apple ,on peut voir que le DD du nouvel eMac est un Disque dur Ultra ATA/100 de 40 ou 80 Go...
si quelqu'un s'y connait ,peut etre peut il nous dire a que vitesse de rotation cela correspond?

pour mon eMac 700 ,c'est un 5400 tr,car j'ai fais une recheche google:

un produit de : Seagate
Réf. constructeur : ST340810A
Seagate U6 - Disque dur - 40 Go - interne - 3.5" - ATA-100 - IDC 40 broches - 5400 tours/min - mémoire tampon : 2 Mo


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

Et bien Kernnac : d'où tires-tu tes infos ? fais partager un peu !


----------



## Aurélien (27 Avril 2004)

Suffit de regarder ds info systeme. Là tu as la référence du DD (pour le 40Go Maxtor 2F040L0). Ensuite ptite rcherche sur Google et hop, mauvaise surprise, il s'agit bien d'un 5400.


----------



## kertruc (28 Avril 2004)

C'est ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y a pas de mystère dans tout ça


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2004)

Oui...sauf qu'il faut déjà posséder la bête...


----------



## kertruc (28 Avril 2004)

Comment ?
Y a des gens qui n'ont pas leur eMac ???


----------



## NicoNantes (28 Avril 2004)

La RAM de l'eMac 1,25 est de la DDR333 SODIMM ou pas SODIMM ??
La SODIMM est plus rapide ? plus cher ?


----------



## NicoNantes (28 Avril 2004)

MOI : Je souhaiterait acheter un emac1,25, quand arrivera t'il?? 




la FNAC de nantes : Cha pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MOI : pour l'emac 1,25, DDR333 Sodimm ou pas Sodimm 




la FNAC de nantes : Cha pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MOI : toi être vendeur 







la FNAC de nantes : ouais mais avec apple on Chai rien des délais et des confs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MOI :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 m'enfin!!


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Avril 2004)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> La RAM de l'eMac 1,25 est de la DDR333 SODIMM ou pas SODIMM ??
> La SODIMM est plus rapide ? plus cher ?


La SODIMM est plus petite, c'est celle qu'il y a dans l'iMac, dans l'eMac c'est de la DDR-SDRAM classique.
Quant au délais, il devrait pas être long puisqu'il n'y a rien qui puisse justifier un retard dans cet eMac.


----------



## kertruc (28 Avril 2004)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> la FNAC de nantes : ouais mais avec apple on Chai rien des délais et des confs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil pour mon fournisseur, un spécialiste Apple...


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2004)

Mais y en a pas qui l'ont déjà il me semble ?


----------



## kertruc (28 Avril 2004)

Ben oui ! moi !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Avril 2004)

diable,j'aimerai les avoirs les 550 MHz de plus pour encoder mes CD en 12 ou 14 x au lieu de 7x!!


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2004)

ça t'obsede ça hein ?


----------



## Tiff (28 Avril 2004)

MOI : je souhaiterais le nouvel eMac qui vient d'être annoncé. Dans combien de semaines je pourrai l'avoir ?

LE VENDEUR APPLECENTER : dans 2 jours

MOI : ah ben non alors, j'ai pas encore assez de sous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bientôt, si !!!


----------



## nicogala (29 Avril 2004)

tout arrive à point à qui sait attendre...


----------



## Aurélien (29 Avril 2004)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne commandez pas sur l'applestore. Moi j'ai commandé par téléphone (numéro gratuit), contact trés sympa, rapide. J'ai payé seulement 760 pour l'eMac de base 1,25GHz (tarif educ + 30HT offert par l'applestore pour féter leur 5 ans). J'ai reçu l'eMac le surlendemain de la commande (alors que le vendeur au tel m'avait dit 1 semaine).

Conclusion: prix imbattable (à la Fnac ça aurait été 849) et livraison ultra-rapide(à la Fnac j'aurais du attendre 1 mois).






    Vive l'applestore


----------



## NicoNantes (29 Avril 2004)

1. Le tarif educ marche que pour les étudiants et les profs
2. Avec la carte FNAC -6%
3. A la FNAC je peut utiliser les cheques CGOS (hospitalier) =-10%








 donc  6+10=16% enfin -16% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et X mois d'attente


----------



## NicoNantes (29 Avril 2004)

...et il me faut un graveur de DVD non dispo sur store éduc


----------



## NicoNantes (29 Avril 2004)

exc le graveur de DVD est dispo sur le store educ...pardon


----------



## Aurélien (29 Avril 2004)

c'est sur que si tu peux avoir 16% là c'est plus intéressant... Mais bon pour les 6% faut qd même acheté la carte qui est elle même pas donné


----------



## NicoNantes (29 Avril 2004)

Oui 35 Euros il me semble


----------



## Tiff (30 Avril 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne commandez pas sur l'applestore. Moi j'ai commandé par téléphone (numéro gratuit), contact trés sympa, rapide. J'ai payé seulement 760 pour l'eMac de base 1,25GHz (tarif educ + 30HT offert par l'applestore pour féter leur 5 ans). J'ai reçu l'eMac le surlendemain de la commande (alors que le vendeur au tel m'avait dit 1 semaine).



Je suis tellement content qu'un revendeur Apple se soit installé récemment dans ma modeste bourgade (seulement 50 000 habitants) que je ne vais pas le lacher, quite à payer 10 ou 20 euros de plus sur une machine. Les tarifs éduc sont valables chez lui également. Et puis c'est sympa de discuter avec des pros. On aurait presque envie de tout acheter.


----------



## Aurélien (30 Avril 2004)

Si il te donne envie de tout acheter c'est surtout un pro de la vente


----------



## kertruc (30 Avril 2004)

Par contre un conseil : boostez la RAM !!
Je n'ai que 256 sur le 1,25, en attendant de recevoir la barrette supplémentaire. Résultat : il rame dès qu'on lui en demande trop à la fois alors que mon 800 s'en sort les doigts dans le tiroir cd...

Tout le monde le dit et le répète, j'en rajoute une couche : la RAM s'est super important !!!


----------



## nicogala (30 Avril 2004)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> ...et il me faut un graveur de DVD non dispo sur store éduc



c'est pas moins cher de prendre un combo et un graveur externe à part ?


----------



## NicoNantes (30 Avril 2004)

peut être mais c'est moin jolie


----------



## kertruc (30 Avril 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moins cher de prendre un combo et un graveur externe à part ?



Je pense pas... le disque dur est plus gros aussi...

Et puis un graveur externe n'est pas bien pris en charge par les iApps..., c'est encombrant...
Bref, je vois pas trop l'intérêt, pour quelques euros de différence...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Avril 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Par contre un conseil : boostez la RAM !!
> Je n'ai que 256 sur le 1,25, en attendant de recevoir la barrette supplémentaire. Résultat : il rame dès qu'on lui en demande trop à la fois alors que mon 800 s'en sort les doigts dans le tiroir cd...
> 
> Tout le monde le dit et le répète, j'en rajoute une couche : la RAM s'est super important !!!



c'est pour çà que j'ai 768 !!
dit ,Kernnac,essaye voir d'encoder un CD en AAC 128 k dans ton eMac 1,25 qui est dans ta classe...pour comparer mon eMac 700 avec 768 Mo a un eMac 1,25 avec 256 ...comme çà on verra si la RAM a une imprtance pour cette opération...
moi j'encode en 7x maxi,mais le proc est a 98/100%!!
si tu peux le faire lundi ,tu me donnes la réponse lundi soir ,ca roule?


----------



## jp16 (1 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> La SODIMM est plus petite, c'est celle qu'il y a dans l'iMac, dans l'eMac c'est de la DDR-SDRAM classique.



quoi moi le systeme me dit sdram PC 133 ? 

pas ddr


----------



## kertruc (1 Mai 2004)

Dans le nouveau c'est de la DDR...


----------



## kertruc (1 Mai 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dit ,Kernnac,essaye voir d'encoder un CD en AAC 128 k dans ton eMac 1,25 qui est dans ta classe...pour comparer mon eMac 700 avec 768 Mo a un eMac 1,25 avec 256 ...comme çà on verra si la RAM a une imprtance pour cette opération...moi j'encode en 7x maxi,mais le proc est a 98/100%!!
> si tu peux le faire lundi ,tu me donnes la réponse lundi soir ,ca roule?



J'ai déjà encodé un MP3 vendredi dans ma classe, et c'est monté à 12X il me semble...
Je vais essayer d'y penser pour vérifier...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà encodé un MP3 vendredi dans ma classe, et c'est monté à 12X il me semble...
> Je vais essayer d'y penser pour vérifier...



mouai...12x...c'est pas çà qui va me pousser a changer de mac ...
il me faudrait du 20x,la ce serait bon!


----------



## kertruc (1 Mai 2004)

C'est ton métier d'encoder des MP3 ??


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton métier d'encoder des MP3 ??



non,mais si j'encodais en 20 x,il y aurait deja 300 cd dans mon iPod 20...
parce que quand tu encodes en 7x,ben  tu n'encodes pas comme tu respires...tu rechigne un peu a le faire...


----------



## jp16 (2 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Dans le nouveau c'est de la DDR...



a quoi on reconnait "physiquement" de la sdram a de la ddram ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

et la question qui s'ensuit : dans le nouveau c'est de la ddr ou de la sdram ?

je reçois mon emac 1.25 dans hum 1 semaine ou 2 (mediacash.com avec reprise de mon vieux et loyal Imac 350) et j'ai voulu acheter de la ram en rab a surcouf. le vendeur m'a filé de la sdram et j'ai aps calculé sur le coup. en sortant j'ai réalisé que c'était la même que celle de mon imac et je l'ai maudit intérieurement.


----------



## NicoNantes (3 Mai 2004)

La question a  10 G5bi
Quel sera le délais de livr. pour mon emac 1,25 ????? (le vendeur ne peut bien sur pas me réponde)
A vos pronostique !!!!
( je l'ai commendé a la fnac a 13h aujourd'hui)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

Moi toujours rien depuis le 22 et la commande dans l'apple center agréé du coin... Snif ! Le web semble plus rapide. (Commande sur l'adobe store le 30 à 17 heures, livré ce matin par Ups après 2 jours feriés...)


----------



## kertruc (3 Mai 2004)

Désolé pour toi... le mien je l'ai aussi acheté dans un Apple Center et ça fait un bail que je l'ai...

Sinon pour la Ram, c'est de la DDR s'est marqué dessus, comme le...


----------



## Aurélien (3 Mai 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mouai...12x...c'est pas çà qui va me pousser a changer de mac ...
> il me faudrait du 20x,la ce serait bon!



Perso j'encode en ce moment des CDs et je monte à 18x environ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce qui est plus que cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (emac G4 1,25GHz et 256Ram)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mai 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'encode en ce moment des CDs et je monte à 18x environ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et attends,garçon,tu encodes en quoi?
7x chez moi c'est en AAC 128 ...
cela m'étonnerais que tu encodes en 18 x avec un G4 1,25 ,vu que qqun ici qui a un iMac G4 1,25 a encodé en 12 ou 14x mais pas plus...
peux tu envoyer un screen shot en preuve??


----------



## kertruc (4 Mai 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> peux tu envoyer un screen shot en preuve??



Oula, y a de la suspicion dans l'air


----------



## Aurélien (4 Mai 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et attends,garçon,tu encodes en quoi?
> 7x chez moi c'est en AAC 128 ...
> cela m'étonnerais que tu encodes en 18 x avec un G4 1,25 ,vu que qqun ici qui a un iMac G4 1,25 a encodé en 12 ou 14x mais pas plus...
> peux tu envoyer un screen shot en preuve??



Perso j'encode en AAC 128 (reglage de base d'ailleurs pour iTunes). Bon ok, c'est vrai, je viens d'encoder "ill communication" des beastie boys et je suis pas à 18 mais plus à 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (en fait ça varie entre 16 et 17,5).
Pour le screenshot ça sera avec plaisir si tu me rappelle comment on fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ha la confiance... ou la jalousie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
A+


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mai 2004)

Cmd-Maj-4 et espace après si tu veux juste prendre une fenêtre
Sinon Cmd-Maj-4 et tu dessine un rectangle
Sinon Cmd-Maj-3 et ça te prend tout l'écran.

En tout cas c'est vrai que 18x c'est bien, c'est la vitesse à laquelle j'encode en AAC 160 sur mon G5 1,8 (avec Seti derrière il est vrai mais ça doit pas changer beaucoup)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

kernnac &gt; merci pour la confirmation. je connais un vendeur de surcouf qui va m'entendre..


----------



## jp16 (4 Mai 2004)

bon j ai des avis divergents alors je pose la question autrement 

mon emac 800 a de la sdram donc c est un ancien modele ????


----------



## NicoNantes (4 Mai 2004)

Pour moi il n'y a que un model d'emac 800 !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donc - par rapport au 900 au 1 et au 1,25Ghz c'est un ancien model  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et donc - par rapport au 700Ghz et emac inf. c'est un nouveau model  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( model inf. et = a 1Ghz ----&gt; sdram
 model 1,25Ghz ---&gt;ddr)


----------



## kertruc (4 Mai 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> cela m'étonnerais que tu encodes en 18 x avec un G4 1,25 ,vu que qqun ici qui a un iMac G4 1,25 a encodé en 12 ou 14x mais pas plus...
> peux tu envoyer un screen shot en preuve??



J'ai fait le test, j'encode en 15X du mp3@192 
(eMac 1,25 combo/256Mo)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait le test, j'encode en 15X du [Courriel]mp3@192[/Courriel]
> (eMac 1,25 combo/256Mo)




hihihihihihi.


----------



## jp16 (5 Mai 2004)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi il n'y a que un model d'emac 800 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben te fache pas hein maintenant j ai compris :lol: 

merci


----------



## NicoNantes (5 Mai 2004)

je'me'fache pas .... j'explique


----------



## jp16 (5 Mai 2004)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> je'me'fache pas .... j'explique








 itou :lol:


----------



## noz (5 Mai 2004)

Bonsoir à tous ! Je vais bientôt acheter ce nouvel emac, mais j'ai un doute. Je possède actuellement un emac 700 combo et lors de l'installation il y a quelques mois d'ilife, impossible d'utiliser pleinement garage band pour cause de disque dur trop lent (j'étais un peu vert sur le coup...). je me suis donc renseigné et Sydney bristow (merci !) m'a informé que mon DD tourne à 5400 t/mn. Quelqu'un sait il si le disque dur du nouvel emac tourne plus vite ? (7200 ? faut pas rêver je sais...) Parceque ça me gonflerait sévère de réinvestir dans un mac pour quelques années et ne pas profiter pleinement de garage band par exemple... Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## kertruc (5 Mai 2004)

Toi, t'as pas lu tous les messages...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le 40Go tourne à 5400 tr/mn...
On attend toujours des nouvelles pour les autres... (on a bon espoir...)

Mais j'ai un eMac 800 et un eMac 1,25 et j'utilise régulièrement GB avec le 800 et ça marche... 
J'ai un peu utilisé le 1,25 et ça m'a l'air encore mieux...
Il n'y a pas que le disque dur qui compte... le processeur et la Ram y sont pour beaucoup... (je dirais même SURTOUT la Ram !)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

Je vous dis ça dès que mon Emac SD 80 go arrive...


----------



## noz (6 Mai 2004)

Ben je pensais l'avoir fait, mais j'ai du en oublier quelques uns...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu crois vraiment que si le 40 tourne à 5400, les autres n'en feraient pas autant ? Je doute que les disques soient différents sur le SD, puisqu'il me semble que dans les gammes précédentes le disque dur, quelque soit sa capacité, avait toujours la même vitesse non ? Quand au message d'erreur de GB, tu crois qu'il peut être lié à ma RAM ? C'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas énoooooooorme (320 Mo) mais quand même, il en faut tellement que ça pour faire fonctionner l'appli ?


----------



## NicoNantes (6 Mai 2004)

moi aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment faut'il faire pour connaitre la vitesse d'un DD ???


----------



## kertruc (6 Mai 2004)

Ça aussi c'est dit dans les messages précédents... bande de petits fainéants...

Tu vas dans les informations système, tu regarde le modèle de DD et avec une petite recherche sur Google, tu trouves !!

Sinon, c'est pas sûr qu'ils soient tous en 4500... les plus gros sont peut-être plus rapides... En tout cas, c'est pas normal qu'Apple ne donne pas les spés de ses machines...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Je vous dis ça dès que mon Emac SD 80 go arrive...



pareil.


----------



## noz (6 Mai 2004)

C'est vrai... Le pire c'est que pour certains modèles la vitesse de rotation est spécifiée. Mais dans ce cas, c'est un argument de vente. C'était indiqué pour les imacs il me semble "7200 tours/mn". Mais ils évitent de l'écrire pour les emacs, parceque 5400 c'est quand même plutôt lent de nos jours...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

question con pour ceux qui ont déjà leur emac 1.25 : 
la ram est en une barrette ou deux ?

je pense que c'est une d'après l'apple store, mais je sais que selon els machines, ils ne jouent pas toujuors cette politique et j'ai toujours une vieille barrette de 64 Mo que j'avais virée de mon Imac peu de temps après son achat.


----------



## kertruc (6 Mai 2004)

Ils ont pas été aussi c.., c'est une barrette de 256...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

cooool.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Salut a tous,

j'ai switche a la fin de l'an dernier sur un ibook G4 800 pour ma these et j'en suis si heureux que j'ai fait switcher mon pere sur le nouvel emac/40 avec 512 Mo de RAM...

Il est arrive en 2 jours chrono par l'applestore, et mon pere (qui est tres "limite" en capacite informatique) a reussi a se connecter a internet et a envoyer des emails pour la premiere fois de sa vie!!!

un coup de chapeau pour l'applestore et l'assistance qui l'ont bien aide (l'apple store etait prete a lui renvoyer un nouveau mac parcequ'il arrivait pas a aller sur internet (il avait mal reecrit son login et mot de passe -minuscules-majuscules...)

je trouve qu'un des grands bienfaits d'etre avec Apple, c'est aussi la qualite du service apres-vente...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Il est arrivé, je l'ai vu, je l'ai payé, mais le vendeur n'a pas voulu me laisser repartir à pieds avec ! Il faut un carosse pour transporter ces bêtes ! Bon, il me le livre dans 1/2 heure, si tout va boen mon prochain message sera made in Safari...


----------



## NicoNantes (7 Mai 2004)

pas moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'attend toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu la acheté a la Fnac ?


----------



## jaguymac (7 Mai 2004)

Cool on va avoir les réponses que tout le monde attend :
-bruit du ventilo réduit ?
-vitesse du disque dur 80g ?
-si on met le son un peu fort est-ce que les haut-parleurs font déformer l'écran ?
J'attendais que ça pour passer commande.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

j'attend toujorus aussi. grr.


----------



## kertruc (7 Mai 2004)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Cool on va avoir les réponses que tout le monde attend :
> -bruit du ventilo réduit ?
> -si on met le son un peu fort est-ce que les haut-parleurs font déformer l'écran ?
> J'attendais que ça pour passer commande.



Le bruit du ventilo est le même, c'est à dire raisonnable.
La déformation, contrairement à ce que j'ai écris dans mon premier post est toujours présente, moins, mais toujours un peu... J'ai essayé avec des hauts parleurs externe, et quand on les met trop près (et trop fort) ça déforme aussi.
Mais bon, faut être à fond... en utilisation normale, c'est acceptable...

On attend pour le 80Go...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Ca y est !

Non, le bruit est énorme par rapport à mon portable PC, mais c'est un ronflement reposant. Je lis les posts du haut pour vous dire la vitesse.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Je suis nul ou newbie; mais où trouve-t-on les informations système (j'ai switché y'a 10 minutes !!!)


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Je suis nul ou newbie; mais où trouve-t-on les informations système (j'ai switché y'a 10 minutes !!!)


Plusieurs solutions, mais la plus simple est :
Menu Pomme (en haut à gauche de l'écran) &gt; A Propos de ce Mac &gt; Plus d'infos...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

voilà 

Maxtor 6Y080L0:

  Capacité:	76.33 Go
  Modèle:	Maxtor 6Y080L0
  Révision:	YAR41BY0
  Numéro de série:	Y2ELJG2E
  Support amovible:	Non
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Nom BSD:	disk0
  Protocole:	ATA
  Numéro de lunité:	0
  Type de socket:	Interne
  Gestionnaires OS9:	Non

Macintosh HD:

  Capacité:	76.21 Go
  Disponible:	60.62 Go
  Inscriptible:	Oui
  Système de fichiers:	Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD:	disk0s3
  Point de montage:	/


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Mai 2004)

Alors c'est un 7200 t/mn, si je ne m'abuse. Merci Apple


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

En tous cas par rapport à mon portable PC P4 1?4 ghz c'est une vraie flêche !!!


----------



## JPTK (7 Mai 2004)

Alors cet emac, pour un PC user, ultra bruyant ou supportable ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas par rapport à mon portable PC P4 1?4 ghz c'est une vraie flêche !!!



encode un cd en AAC 128 avec itunes et dit moi la vitesse...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors cet emac, pour un PC user, ultra bruyant ou supportable ?



Franchement, ça m'énerve, j'ai l'impression d'être en été avec un ventilateur à fond ! Mais je pense pouvoir dormir à coté. Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de PC de bureau, je ne peux pas comparer.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Ca m'affiche du 8 X !???


----------



## NicoNantes (7 Mai 2004)

Super un 7200t/mn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




5200t/mn sur le 40go et 7200t/mn sur le 80go ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bizzard bizzard non


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Quicktime ne veut pas se mettre à jour sans numéro d'enregistrement ?!? Ca doit venir de là !


----------



## nicogala (7 Mai 2004)

C'est pas pour prendre QuickTime-Pro le N° ?
Sinon, (puisque Syd y tient tant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) qd tu encodes, ferme les autres applis pour pas interférer au niveau performances...


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Quicktime ne veut pas se mettre à jour sans numéro d'enregistrement ?!? Ca doit venir de là !


Normalement, au moment où il te demande le n° de série, tu peux continuer l'installation en faisant "annuler" (si mes souvenirs sont bon) et tu auras QT Player qui sera mis à jour. C'est mal fichu, et ça en arrête plus d'un...

Ah, Sydney et ses tests d'encodage sous iTunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voudrais préciser que certains de mes CD sont plus rapidement encodés que d'autres (toute autre application fermé, bien entendu). Certains se font en 6,7x, d'autre en 3x (sur un PBG4 550).
Le test le plus rigoureux devrait se faire sur une seule et même chanson pour tout le monde, avec chronométrage de l'encodage


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

L'install ne veut pas de champ vide !

Sinon, effectivement, ça monte à 12 x mais je n'ai pour l'instant que 256 MO (1 go commandés chez crucial)

Premières impressions : simplicité et robustesse, sauf matériaux de pacotille du superdrive !

Coté design je n'ai pas encore installé la base pivotante pour faire l'upgrade mémoire.

Affichage : le meilleur CRT que j'aie utilisé. Son bon mais ne monte pas haut, pas d'interférence avec l'écran.

J'attends avec imatience mes logiciels pour X, PS6 sous classic ça fait tache...


----------



## JPTK (7 Mai 2004)

> Affichage : le meilleur CRT que j'aie utilisé



Dire que certains, qui n'ont pas d'emac d'ailleurs, le vomisse, disent que c'est une bouse... moi je l'ai trouvé assez bon.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'affiche du 8 X !???



t'as combien de RAM???
moi j'encode l'aac 128 entre 6 et 7x avec 700 MHz et 768 Mo de RAM


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> L'install ne veut pas de champ vide !
> 
> Sinon, effectivement, ça monte à 12 x mais je n'ai pour l'instant que 256 MO (1 go commandés chez crucial)
> 
> ...



ok ,c'est plausible 12 x...
pour le tube,j'ai toujours dit que la qualité est top...
content qu'on le reconnaisse enfin!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Oui, même la tv (par eyetv) est agréable à regarder ! Je vais me débarasser de ma télé...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Oui, même la tv (par eyetv) est agréable à regarder ! Je vais me débarasser de ma télé...



euh franchement ,faut pas pousser ,je prefère regarder les DVD sur ma télé,une Loewe Calida 72 cm 100Hz!
mais pour les divx je n'ai pas le choix ,mon enregistreur de DVD de salon panasonic ne les lit pas ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



docn je les regarde sur l'eMac ,et il est vrai que ce n'est pas déplaisant...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Le plus dur, c'est vraiment le bruit. Quel soulagement à la mise en veille !
Moi qui voulait un mac de bureau discret pour créer sereinement, je vais devoir m'habituer. Mais c'est un point de détail, l'ensemble me satisfait vraiment.


----------



## jaguymac (7 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Premières impressions : simplicité et robustesse, sauf matériaux de pacotille du superdrive !



Tu veux dire quoi par matériaux de pacotille ?


----------



## kertruc (7 Mai 2004)

Bonne nouvelle pour le disque dur ! 
C'est pas trop étonnant que ce soit un 7200... à mon avis ils finissent leur stock de 5400... et puis faut le vouloir pour trouver un DD de 80Go à 4500 trmn...

Pour le bruit, j'ai un peu focalisé dessus au début, mais c'est un bruit régulier et sourd, qui s'oublie très vite... rien de rédhibitoire... 
J'ai lu bcp de chose sur ce bruit et franchement, c'est tout à fait correct..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Tout est en plastique non renforcé, contrairement à mon PC portable. J'ai peur de le casser si je fais un mauvais geste.


----------



## kertruc (7 Mai 2004)

Normalement c'est un Pionner 107D... c'est pas de la pacotille...


----------



## noz (7 Mai 2004)

Bon, on peut logiquement penser que l'option DD 160 est un 7200 également non ? Ca doit être les mêmes que les imacs...


----------



## kertruc (8 Mai 2004)

Ça doit plus exister de toute façon de si gros disques aussi lents...


----------



## Mille Sabords (8 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit plus exister de toute façon de si gros disques aussi lents...


à un moment je me suis demandé si ils ne gardaient pas les derniers pour Apple


----------



## WilliamQc (9 Mai 2004)

Frederick Moreau et Kernac,
Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat parce que je songe à swicher moi aussi avec le Emac SuperDrive et d'la ram booster à 512megs ou 1 gigs

merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mai 2004)

WilliamQc a dit:
			
		

> Frederick Moreau et Kernac,
> Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat parce que je songe à swicher moi aussi avec le Emac SuperDrive et d'la ram booster à 512megs ou 1 gigs
> 
> merci



l'eMac est un bon produit ,j'en suis très satisfait depuis 1 an et demi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

Je ne regrette pas de l'avoir préféré au G5, on a pas besoin d'autant de puissance que sur un PC quand on utilise un mac (pas de scan virus, vérificatio-défragmentation...)

Par contre, le taux de rafraichissement de l'écran est de 89 hertz et non 100. Ca a baissé ?


----------



## jp16 (9 Mai 2004)

ben moi aussi je trouve la trappe du superdrive etonnante de pacotilletté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sinon bonne machine c est sur et pas chere surtout 

mais c est vrai que cette trappe t as l impression qu a chaque ouverture elle va eclater


----------



## nicogala (9 Mai 2004)

Ah, vous parlez de la trappe blanche ou du plateau (noir je crois) sur lequel on pose le cd ?
La trappe blanche est un "produit" Apple qui ne subit pratiquement aucune force, seul un (ou deux) ressorts font qu'elle se referme, mais rien ne s'appuie dessus, donc elle ne risque rien... et même si elle venait à être endommagée (faut le faire exprès : sadiques !), la seule gène serait d'ordre esthétique...


----------



## kertruc (9 Mai 2004)

WilliamQc a dit:
			
		

> Frederick Moreau et Kernac,
> Etes-vous satisfait de votre achat parce que je songe à swicher moi aussi avec le Emac SuperDrive et d'la ram booster à 512megs ou 1 gigs merci



Très satisfait...
Surtout pour le prix !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

ayéééé, j'ai reçu le mien.
l'est lourd le carton.

je l'ai posé.

pis je suis retourné au boulot.






 pas bcp envie de bosser moi cet après m'..


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2004)

Arf les boules...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca me rappelle des souvenirs ça, quand je venais de recevoir un jeu pour ma console et que je pouvais y jouer que 30 min le midi avant de repartir en cours et d'attendre patiemment le soir !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

ayéé, je suis parti du taf en avance discrètement et je me suis jeté sur le carton en arrivant.

c'est vrai qu'il est bruyant. on dirait une clim. du coup c'est marrant, on sent presque l'air frais. pratique en été.

il est beau il marche bien. mon Imac 350 a pris un méchant coup de vieux quand on les voit tous les deux côte à côte.


----------



## NicoNantes (12 Mai 2004)

Petite mélodie de d'johnny qui trottete... dans ma tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"je t'attend,je t'attend, je t'attend, je t'attend, je t'attend....
tout le temps, tout le temps, tout le temps, tout le temps....."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









special dédicas a la FNAC de Nantes


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2004)

glorb a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il est bruyant. on dirait une clim. du coup c'est marrant, on sent presque l'air frais. pratique en été.



Ça m'a fait ça au début, et puis en fait à la longue on l'entend plus...
Dis nous ce que tu en penses dans quelques semaines...

En tout cas, bienvenue au club des eMacs (on commence à être nombreux...)...

Tu nous donnes les spé de ta machines (modèle du DD, du disque optique...)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Ca me sortait par les yeux le premier jour, depuis j'y suis habitué aussi et je ne vois que les avantages.


----------



## Caribou (12 Mai 2004)

Superbe machine !!! Je pensais y penser pour changer mon emac 700 mais j'aimerai savoir si queleu'un a dejà  branché l'Eye tv sur son emac et si notre 17" est à la hauteur d'une bonne tv de salon?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

kernmac &gt; dans ma signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



caribou &gt; si tu as le courage de lire les pages précédentes, tu trouveras un témoignage édifiant à propos du décès d'une TV de salon, remplacée par un emac avec Eye tv.


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2004)

Je parlais des spé précises... les modèles exacts... marque, etc..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, bienvenue au club des eMacs (on commence à être nombreux...)...



et les gars ,c'est moi le chef de ce club !j'en vante les mérites depuis le 19 février 2003 sur mac gé!


----------



## kertruc (12 Mai 2004)

Ni dieu ni maître !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Ni dieu ni maître !!!


----------



## ppscouby (12 Mai 2004)

Avis aux possesseurs d'eMac. 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il mesurer ce bruit de ventilos ou en faire un enregistrement ? juste histoire de pouvoir comparer aux premiers Imacs dont la soufflerie est importante ?

Merci


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2004)

C'est pareil, kif kif sauf que le bruit de l'imac est plus aigu et donc plus chiant.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Et comment étalonner le volume sonore du fichier son ?!?


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2004)

Je ne comprends pas la question...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Comment être sûr que le volume sonore du fichier son transmis sur le web est égal au volume sonore de la réalité ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2004)

Ah bah ça, c'est comment dire... impossible ? A moins d'avoir les 2 macs et d'enregistrer dans les mêmes conditions, on ne pourra pas comparer.


----------



## freddie380 (13 Mai 2004)

william
tu peut y aller. j'ai reçu mon emac 1,25 combo upgradé avec un dd80giga plus 512 de ram via l'apple store, et c'est vraiement une brave machine. rien a voir avec mon antique imac 333mhz!!!! (logique me diront certains....)
un bon ecran, le son qui va avec.la fluidité du systeme en prime

coté bruit,y'a pas de quoi fouetter un chat!!!( toujours en comparaison avec l'imac precedement cité) .ok le ventilo tourne, mais sans etre reelement genant. par contre je serais assez d'accord avec jp sur la trappe cd. il lui manque un petit caoutchouc ou je ne sais quel autre element amortisseur a cette trappe.
e-macalement votre





  fred


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

En même temps, le cd, on s'en sert surtout les premiers jours pour l'installation, après on grave pas tous les jours...


----------



## Caribou (13 Mai 2004)

je vais vraiment finir par changer mon 700, .... ça donne quand même envie


----------



## Caribou (13 Mai 2004)

Moi la trappe ne me pereturbe pas, j'en reviens plus au ventilo... A il ventile c'est sur!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Sinon, il y a a qui ont éssayer de faire une clean install avec les 2 dvd ? Le programme d'installation est commun à tous les logiciels livré ou il faut butiner ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mai 2004)

Caribou a dit:
			
		

> je vais vraiment finir par changer mon 700, .... ça donne quand même envie




quel interet ?l'eMac 700 tourne tres bien sous Panther...
définitivement ,j'attends la machine G5 qui remplacera les i et eMac ...


----------



## ppscouby (14 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah ça, c'est comment dire... impossible ? A moins d'avoir les 2 macs et d'enregistrer dans les mêmes conditions, on ne pourra pas comparer.



visiblement freddie 380 possède les deux machines (emac 1,25 et imac 333). On pourrait peut-être définir une procédure empirique genre (si il est d'accord) enregistrement sonore des deux machines l'une après l'autre, dans la même pièce en réalisant les mêmes tâches (cad rien) avec un micro placé en face de la bête (condition de l'utilisateur devant la machine) et pourquoi pas derrière la machine. Si l'emac a une entrée son, peut-être qu'un simple micro plaintalk suffirait.... 

Il s'agit juste de se faire une idée très subjective.

Avis donc aux possesseurs des deux machines.


----------



## Caribou (14 Mai 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quel interet ?l'eMac 700 tourne tres bien sous Panther...
> définitivement ,j'attends la machine G5 qui remplacera les i et eMac ...


Merci de veiller à mon porte monnaie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai mais on reste comme des enfants devant de nouveaux jouets


----------



## kertruc (14 Mai 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quel interet ?l'eMac 700 tourne tres bien sous Panther...
> définitivement ,j'attends la machine G5 qui remplacera les i et eMac ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi... mais...
Un achat n'est pas toujours raisonnable 
Et puis j'ai pu comparer, entre le 1,25 et le 800, y a quand même une nette différence... mais bon, on est pas à la demi seconde près pour le lancement d'une appli...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi... mais...
> Un achat n'est pas toujours raisonnable
> Et puis j'ai pu comparer, entre le 1,25 et le 800, y a quand même une nette différence... mais bon, on est pas à la demi seconde près pour le lancement d'une appli...



d'accord aussi,le 1,25 est forcement mieux ...
mais ce que je veux dire c'est que l'écart n'est pas encore assez suffisant pour moi pour justifier un changement ...
cela dit ,l'eMac est une sacrée machine tout de meme...je n'aurais jamais cru qu'elle me plairai autant ...plus en tout cas que mon ancien iMac 233


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai spécialement réorganisé ma pièce pour le mettre au centre... C'est la machine la moins chère que j'ait jamais achetée, et celle dont je suis le plus fier.


----------



## macminou (23 Mai 2004)

bonjour tout le monde,

une question...est ce que la memoire cache n2 est elle toujours de 256 ko  avec une memoire cache n3 de 1mo?

bien a vous
macminou


----------



## Aurélien (23 Mai 2004)

512ko de cache N2 pour le nouvel eMac, pas de cache de niveau 3. Il ne me semble pas que les anciens eMac soit équipés de cache N3. Les Titaniums, eux l'était, ça j'en suis sûr.


----------



## Vercoquin (25 Mai 2004)

Trois questions aux possesseurs du nouvel eMac : 

1- Les CD d'installation comprennent-ils tous les softs livrés avec la machine (AppleWorks, Tony Hawk, Demos Rising, etc.) ? Bref, peut-on faire une clean install sans perdre les logiciels préinstallés ?

2- Le nouvel eMac peut-il démarrer sous 9 ?

3- Peut-on commencer avec les 256 Mo de RAM sans avoir le sentiment d'être sous un iMac 266 ?

L'achat d'un eMac, pour une amie, est imminent, mais il lui faudrait pouvoir utiliser OS 9 (directement en boot serait préférable que sous Classic) et elle n'a pas les moyens d'ajouter 256 Mo supplémentaires (850 euros est son budget maximum qu'elle ne peut absolument pas dépasser...).


----------



## Aurélien (25 Mai 2004)

Les deux DVD (plus de CDs, il était temps) contiennent tous les softs livrés avec la machine. Tu peux donc faire une clean install ss problème.

Par contre il n'est pas bootable en OS9, mais il est livré avec classic.

Pour les 256Mo pas de problème c'est largement suffisant pour commencer. Aprés bien sûr ça dépend de ce qu'on fait...

Pour le prix, si ton amie ne peux pas bénéficier des tarifs educ, le mieux est encore de l'acheter à la Fnac en prenant leur carte. Elle coûte 30 mais elle aura 6% sur le prix de l'eMac.

Si je peux te donner un dernier conseil cependant c'est de le prendre avec un DD de 80Go. Pour 50 de + elle aura le double de capacité est surtout un DD beaucoup plus rapide (7200tr/m contre 5400tr/m pour le 40Go d'origine)


----------



## Vercoquin (25 Mai 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> Les deux DVD (plus de CDs, il était temps) contiennent tous les softs livrés avec la machine. Tu peux donc faire une clean install ss problème.
> Par contre il n'est pas bootable en OS9, mais il est livré avec classic.
> Pour les 256Mo pas de problème c'est largement suffisant pour commencer. Aprés bien sûr ça dépend de ce qu'on fait...
> Pour le prix, si ton amie ne peux pas bénéficier des tarifs educ, le mieux est encore de l'acheter à la Fnac en prenant leur carte. Elle coûte 30 mais elle aura 6% sur le prix de l'eMac.
> Si je peux te donner un dernier conseil cependant c'est de le prendre avec un DD de 80Go. Pour 50 de + elle aura le double de capacité est surtout un DD beaucoup plus rapide (7200tr/m contre 5400tr/m pour le 40Go d'origine)


Merci pour ta réponse claire et succincte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Mon amie gardera donc ses 256 Mo pour commencer. Elle compte surtout faire de la bureautique et un peu de net. Elle a par contre deux mouflets (5 et 7 ans) qu'elle aimerait bien mettre sur Adibou, d'où ma question par rapport à OS 9. Mais Classic devrait faire l'affaire. Ils seront par contre sûrement intéressés par Tony Hawk... Ca passera tout juste en RAM en résolution 800*600, si j'ai bien compris.
Mon amie n'est pas étudiante, mais elle préfère passer par l'AppleStore pour profiter d'un paiement en 10 fois à un crédit plus intéressant qu'à la FNAC, et profiter en plus de l'offre de l'imprimante avec 99 de remise (soir 0 la HP 5150 !).
Pour le DD de 80 Go, 50 serait déjà trop pour son budget (hors taux de crédit) qu'elle ne veut (et ne peut !) pas plus élevé que 850 (le prix d'un PC qu'on lui propose ailleurs).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Mai 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse claire et succincte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut pas en faire une maladie,avec ce DD!
moi dans mon 700 ,j'ai un 40 Go 5400 tr,il marche tres bien!
et un an apres l'eMac j'ai acheté un DD FW externe 7200 tr 120 Go!
pour la RAM j'ai débuté avec 384 Mo puis je suis passé à 768 Mo...
Ce n'est pas un soucis,on peut tjrs evoluer plus tard...
la RAM est hyper simple a ajouter et les DD externe FW sont de moins en moins cher...
je comprend cette histoire de budget ,j'etais juste, a l'epoque ou j'ai acheté mon eMac pour remplacer mon iMac bondi vieillissant...
je suis passé par le paiement FNAC en 10 x avec imprimante et scanner gratuit + 256 Mo gratuits!
maintenant ,je pourrais prendre le nouvel eMac cash,mais l'eMac 700 marche tres bien et je n'en ressent pas le besoin tant qu'il fonctionne (il va avoir 2 ans cet automne)....


----------



## Vercoquin (26 Mai 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé par le paiement FNAC en 10 x avec imprimante et scanner gratuit + 256 Mo gratuits!
> maintenant ,je pourrais prendre le nouvel eMac cash,mais l'eMac 700 marche tres bien et je n'en ressent pas le besoin tant qu'il fonctionne (il va avoir 2 ans cet automne)....


Merci Sydney pour ton avis. L'offre de la FNAC était une sacrée affaire ! C'est vrai qu'il y a des périodes de vraies offres très intéressantes (surtout en période de rentrée scolaire). Il faut être simplement vigilant...


----------



## Caribou (26 Mai 2004)

Pareil mon 700 fonctionne tres bien. Aucun soucis, une fois la ram augmentee on se trouve en presence d'une machine avec un tres bon repondant


----------



## NicoNantes (26 Mai 2004)

J'ai enfin (4 semains FNAC) reçu mon eMac 1,25 80Go SD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






+ Son : très bon pour des HP internes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bruit du ventillo : ben oui il fait pas mal du bruit (mais supportable c'est vrai) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ Ecran CRT : vraiment top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Trappe de superdrive : le plateau est trop fragile, c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ Design, Prix, DD80Go 7200t/min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Comme toujours que 256Mo de Ram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une superbe machine prèsque parfaite 
pour moi 16 sur 20


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2004)

Bravo !

Le bruit ne m'a plus dérangé à mon retour de vacances, c'était surtout par rapport à mon PC portable... J'ai revu un CRT Pc et franchement y'a pas photo avec l'emac ! Chaque jour je me félicite de mon achat.


----------



## Aurélien (27 Mai 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse claire et succincte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a pas d'quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Pour le DD de 80 Go, 50 serait déjà trop pour son budget (hors taux de crédit) qu'elle ne veut (et ne peut !) pas plus élevé que 850 (le prix d'un PC qu'on lui propose ailleurs).



Je comprends son budget limité mais pour environ 5 de + par mensualité c'est clair qu'elle ne le regrettera pas, c'est certain. Sinon elle peut l'acheter au nom de son fils aprés tout, il n'y a pas de raison qu'il ne profite pas du prix éducation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et là elle l'aura son DD 80 et pour un prix final moins cher encore... 
Elle peut appeler le numéro de tel qu'ils donnent sur l'apple store et voir avec un vendeur en expliquant que c'est un ordinateur qu'elle veut acheter pour son fils, je suis sur que ça peut passer. Dans tout les cas ça se tente


----------



## Vercoquin (27 Mai 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> Sinon elle peut l'acheter au nom de son fils aprés tout, il n'y a pas de raison qu'il ne profite pas du prix éducation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle peut toujours essayer l'AppleStore Education, mais il est tout de même noter :
_En cliquant sur J'accepte, je confirme que: 
 j'ai plus de 18 ans
 je suis un étudiant et je dispose d'une carte d'étudiant valable, ou un professeur, maître de conférence, tuteur ou autre superviseur d'étudiants dans un établissement scolaire français
 j'accepte qu'Apple me contacte pour vérifier mon statut. Je fournirai alors le preuve de mon statut sur demande et j'accepte qu'Apple puisse refuser ma commande si les preuves ne s'avèrent pas satisfaisantes. La décision d'Apple sera sans appel. _
... Son gamin de 7 ans n'a ni carte d'étudiant, n'est pas encore professeur ou maître de conf, et doit encore attendre 11 ans pour avoir 18 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je crois qu'à choisir entre 512 de RAM ou un DD de 80 Go pour le même prix, je lui conseillerais plutôt la RAM...


----------



## Aurélien (27 Mai 2004)

Ben pour de la bureautique, du net et adibou, 256 de DDR seront amplement suffisant. Par contre je me rappelais plus qu'il fallait avoir au moins 18 ans pour l'AS educ, mais dit lui qd même d'appeler ça coûte rien, en plus ils ne demandent jamais de justificatifs c'est bidon. Si elle est juste niveau thune le vendeur le comprendera, et il préferera sûrement vendre un eMac en tarif éduc, surtout si elle prend un DD + gros et/ou de la ram en +, que de ne rien lui vendre du tout


----------



## Vercoquin (27 Mai 2004)

Aurélien a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour de la bureautique, du net et adibou, 256 de DDR seront amplement suffisant. Par contre je me rappelais plus qu'il fallait avoir au moins 18 ans pour l'AS educ, mais dit lui qd même d'appeler ça coûte rien, en plus ils ne demandent jamais de justificatifs c'est bidon. Si elle est juste niveau thune le vendeur le comprendera, et il préferera sûrement vendre un eMac en tarif éduc, surtout si elle prend un DD + gros et/ou de la ram en +, que de ne rien lui vendre du tout


Oui oui, je l'inviterai à contacter l'AppleStore, on ne sait jamais. Et puis, étant moi-même étudiant, il y a peut-être moyen de s'arranger en achetant son Mac à sa place


----------



## Aurélien (27 Mai 2004)

Ben voila... Tu l'as la solution


----------



## probatonne (29 Mai 2004)

et ya pas moyen de changer ce satané ventilo ?


----------



## Aurélien (31 Mai 2004)

Si mais c'est assez compliqué et pis ça fait péter ta garantie


----------

